# Finally conquered my fears



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

Way to go! Keep up the great work! Awesome job on facing your fears!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

LOVE how you slipped the word, "fortnight" into your post... kudos for that!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

:clap::clap: You go girl!


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Good for you! The trails are the best place to be on a horse!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Way to go Fellpony. What part of the world are you from? I am guessing UK from the language.

Look forward to hearing more about your adventures.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

woohoo!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Amazing, well done that lady, and you are looking much slimmer, like like and LIKE again.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Oreos Girl said:


> Way to go Fellpony. What part of the world are you from? I am guessing UK from the language.
> 
> Look forward to hearing more about your adventures.


I am from Lincolnshire in the UK


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Amazing, well done that lady, and you are looking much slimmer, like like and LIKE again.


Thank you. I have lost 19lbs now and ready to lose my next 19lbs.... I am getting fitter every week I ride out ... The trotting leaves me aching but I will get used to it eventually


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm eager to follow your thread, as I am working through similar fears in solo trail riding. I wish I had access to the same amount I space to be able to complete a 2-hour ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

egrogan said:


> I'm eager to follow your thread, as I am working through similar fears in solo trail riding. I wish I had access to the same amount I space to be able to complete a 2-hour ride.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I do nearly all road work to be out two hours but a lot of it once I am off the main road is quite country lanes


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you everybody I am going to be a pleasure / trail/ endurance rider


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You are doing GREAT!! You and the pony look ADORABLE. Did you make the "safety gear", or buy it? I would really like that for driving out on the road.

Nancy


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Love it! Nothing makes a better rider than hours spent in the saddle, especially when you're overcoming fears like this.


----------

